# Wellbutrin



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

Isn't this mainly based for depression, does it help for anxiety at all?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Wellbutrin is really no good for anxiety at all if anything it will make it worse. Its a stimulating anti-depressant and one of the side effects of it is anxiety.

I was on this for awile after i gave up smoking and id have to say it was a very easy drug for me to take. The only side effects i got from it where slight nausea and abit of increased anxiety. Im on 2mg's of clonazepam a day that probley why the anxiety didnt hit me too bad.

Alot of people on here have bad experiences with wellbutrin and that mainly because the last anti-depressant you want to try if you have anxiety is wellbutrin.

Also since your withdrawing from klonopin you should stay clear of wellbutrin. There is a risk of seizure with wellbutrin and if you are withdrawaing from a benzodiazepine your risk of having a seizure on this med goes way up.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

comfortably numb said:


> Also since your withdrawing from klonopin you should stay clear of wellbutrin. There is a risk of seizure with wellbutrin and if you are withdrawaing from a benzodiazepine your risk of having a seizure on this med goes way up.


I didn't know that, thanks for the heads up. I'm on both meds, but I only take my benzo (lorazepam) occasionally and not on a daily basis. I noticed I've become a bit more agitated while taking wellbutrin. But it's also given me the ability to focus better, I just pretty much aced my English class in college and I consider it to be a good accomplishment for someone with mental problems like me. So, I don't think the Wellbutrin is the problem for me. Sure alot of it is brain chemistry and all that, but you have to find do other stuff too like CBT, which I'm not very motivated to do. 

:shock:


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Wellbutrin can definatly make you more focused. It's actually used off label to treat ADD if you don't have it too bad or if the doctor your seing is nervous about prescribing a stimulant such as ritalin, dexedrine or adderall. It's also prescribed to people that can't tolerate these drug's or the new one on the block strattera.

I have no idea how good wellbutrin actually works in treating ADD but i do know that many people say that the side effects suck alot less then for ritalin. I never noticed much of a difference in wheather or not wellbutrin helped me focus more but then again since ive been on clonazepam i havent had any real problems focusing as it actually improved my attension span and memory. Even though it produces memory problems in alot of people. I guess it was because it made the dp/dr and brain fog go away.

The only times i have trouble focusing now is when i get depressed and when i get majorly depressed i have all the attension span of someone who took about a 1000mg's of clonazepam. I can't even follow a conversation sometimes. But thankfully thats been happening less and less as of late.

Anyway if you only use a benzo occasionally you have no worries about the seizure risk associated with stopping benzos while on wellbutrin. It's only if your withdrawing from a benzo that you have to worry about it.


----------

